# Should my dog be shedding this much?



## mllucas99 (Apr 13, 2010)

My 6 month old Cav. King Charles is shedding so much that I can see her moles through her coat and my son's sweaty arm was covered with fur just from holding her for just a couple of minutes. I know it is time to be shedding but this seems ridiculous. What do you think?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

mllucas99 said:


> My 6 month old Cav. King Charles is shedding so much that I can see her moles through her coat and my son's sweaty arm was covered with fur just from holding her for just a couple of minutes. I know it is time to be shedding but this seems ridiculous. What do you think?


I know it's shedding season (for me it's over LOL), but I guess all dogs shed differently. I don't know how much a Cavalier King Charles should be shedding, but what is her diet like?


----------



## mllucas99 (Apr 13, 2010)

she is on a Hills allergy dog food per the vet.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

IMHO, if it were my dog, I would take her off that food. My number one choice for a diet is raw. My second is a homecooked diet. And my third would be a grain free kibble. Science Diet has a lot of corn in it. Corn is one of the main causes of allergies. Hills is mostly all corn if you ask me. 

If you want to keep her on this food, I suggest adding omega's to her food.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Excessive shedding this time of year is pretty common. With a GSD, Corgi, Cocker, and Boxer, I pretty much live in dog hair through spring and summer! haha. 
What you're describing sounds to be a bit more than typical shedding to me, if you're seeing skin through the coat. I STRONGLY recommend adding fish oils to the diet, and really very strongly advise getting OFF Hills, as it's not actually formulated to "cure" anything, but rather mask real issues by producing solid stools. 
Raw diets work WONDERS on dogs, but there are many many commercial kibble options that would still be far superior to Hills, and would more than likely give you better results. If not for the shedding, than for organ function, digestibility, coat and skin condition, and overall health... a food upgrade is in order!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ditto to what Corgi said!


----------



## yuffie (Jun 22, 2010)

My dog yuffie's friend is on hills science allergy dog food too. I even looked it up on a pretty good website called dogfoodanalysis.com. here's the link to the dog food: Dog Food Reviews - Hills Prescription Z/D Ultra - Powered by ReviewPost
the food only got 1 star out of 6 for quality and it didn't seem very healthy or recommended for long time use. also the use of hydrolyzed ingredients means the food has msg in it. msg is also a know allergen in people too. this is a website that lists side effects that msg can cause MSG Side Effects
so maybe changing her food might help. hope her shedding gets better soon.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a beagle and he shed a lot for about 10 weeks. It was easily noticed on my carpet and I vacumned it every 3 days. Feeding him Omega supplements may help but If you have a room where he can be mostly confined may be the best answer until the shedding subsides to normal.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

rjordan392 said:


> I have a beagle and he shed a lot for about 10 weeks. It was easily noticed on my carpet and I vacumned it every 3 days. Feeding him Omega supplements may help but If you have a room where he can be mostly confined may be the best answer until the shedding subsides to normal.


I wouldn't confine to just one room because of shedding. Shedding is normal, and vacumes do a good job. I vacume daily and its not a big thing. However, what the OP has said may be a little extreme and a vet check may be in order. They shouldn't shed down to bare skin.


----------

